# "Trains Unlimited:  Steam Trains"  TV Program



## Graybeard (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know where to post this, but I'll start here. If it isn't the right place then perhaps the moderator can move it to where it belongs...

In the U.S. on the TV channel History International there is a series titled "Voyages". Today the program was "Trains Unlimited: Steam Trains". The synopsis is, "A history of steam locomotives includes their invention and why they became obsolete." I tuned in and was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the program. There are some excellent color schematics showing how steam locomotives work, photos of early trains, and some great clips of historically significant locomotives, including the 4-6-6-4 Challenger and the 4-8-4 (I wasn't fast enough to write down the details on it - oh, well, you can't have everything!

As these programs are often shown again and again and again you may want to check your local listings over the next few weeks to see if you can catch it. It is well worth viewing, in my opinion.

Cliff.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 6, 2008)

The 4-6-6-4 Challenger is UP's #3895 and the 4-8-4 is most likely UP's #844.

Mike


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick search of historychannel.com using Trains Unlimited:Steam Trains in the search field, brings up 6 different offerings available on DVD for around $25. The last one shown may be the show referenced in this thread.


----------

